# Möchte mein Curare auf Diät setzten, Ideen und meinungen erwünscht.



## GT-IDriver (9. September 2011)

Hallo. Ich habe mir im letzten Winter einen Curare Rahmen gekauft und ihn als stabiles Enduro bzw "Light Freerider" (auch für die ersten parkversuche) dementsprechend aufgebaut. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit und es hat auch alles sehr gut überstanden. 
Nun habe ich mir letzte Woche dann doch ein echten Freerider (BigAir 9.8) geholt, und möchte mein Curare nun bissl humaner gestallten um es von seinen 17kg etwas tourenfreundlicher zu machen.

Hier mal ne auflistung vom Jetzt zustand, dahinter was ich mir so vorstelle:


Rahmen:                    Poison Curare Rh 50 Schwarz 150mm         
Gabel:                     Rock Shox Domain 302 160mm 1 1/8"_________                Suntour Durolux
Dämpfer:                   Fox Vanilla RC 190mm _____________                        Fox rp2 o. 3 o. 23
Lenker:                    Spank Royala                             
Vorbau:                    Spank Royala _____________                                     Richtey Comp                             
Steuersatz:                FSA The Pig DH Pro ___________________                        FSA Orbit                    
Sattelstütze:              Brave Airbase                              
Sattelklemme               NG Comp 34,9                        
Bremse:                    Grimeca System 12  203/200                  _______________Avid Elixir
Kurbel:                    RaceFace Evolve DH _______________                           evtl. SLX             
Innenlager:                RaceFace X-Type 68/73 ____________                evtl. SLX
Kettenblätter:             Truvativ 36z Lk 104             
                                                   Crux 24z Lk 64                           
Bashguard:                 shimano Saint 
Kettenblattschrauben:      Token Gold                          
Pedale:                    Nc-17 Std 2 Pro                          
Laufräder:                 Sun Singletrack/Novatec/CMP/2,3 Sapin
Kette:                     Sram pc971                           
Schaltwerk:                Sram X5                                   
Schalthebel:               Sram X9                               
Umwerfer:                  Sram X7                               
Kasette:                   Sram pg970                         
Reifen:                    Maxxis Minion
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Fluide

(Bilder dazu sind in der Poison Galerie auf beitrag nr 981)

Was denkt ihr zu meinem vorhaben?


----------



## Poison.Martin (10. September 2011)

Mhm, alles immer eine Frage von Budget und Verwendungszweck.

Ich würde Deine Aufmerksamkeit als Erstes auf eine Tuningmaßnahme an Deinen Laufrädern lenken wollen. Gerade eine Gewichtsreduktion an den rotierenden Massen ist einer der wirkungsvollsten Tuningmaßnahmen im Mountainbikesport.

Dabei gilt es, das Gewicht vom äußeren zum inneren Radius zu optimieren. Also in der Reihenfolge:


Reifen: wenn möglich, leichteren vielleicht auch schmaleren Reifen (z.B. 2,25) wählen
Schlauch: wenn möglich, leichteren Schlauch wählen. Ich habe z.B. auf meinem damaligen Curare TestBilke sowohl die Big Betty in 2,4 als auch den Michelin Wild Grip'R in 2,4 jeweils mit Michelin Latex Schlauch gefahren.
Felgen: Statt der schweren Sun Singletrack würde ich Dir die hochwertigeren und leichteren NoTube Flow empfehlen.
Speichen: Ich weiß nicht, was in Deinem jetzigen LRS verbaut ist und wie schwer Du bist, aber DT Competition ist eine gute Wahl.
Naben: Da sie im Drehzentrum liegen, bringt eine Gewichtsoptimierung für die rotierende Masse eher weniger. Abhängig vom Einsatzbereich würde ich aber dennoch zu leichteren Naben raten.
So könnte nun die Tuningbilanz am LRS aussehen:


Reifen, da sind pro Stück locker 200 g drin
Schläuche, da sind pro Stück mindestens 100 g drin
Felgen, da sind 120 g pro Stück drin
Speichen, ? Dein Gewicht?
Naben, ? Sagen mal was zu Achsentyp.
Fazit: Inkl. Speichen und Naben Optimierung sollten alleine beim LRS zwischen 800-1.000g möglich sein.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (10. September 2011)

Wenn du ein tourenfreundliches Bike willst, wirst Du mit abspecken vom Curare nicht weit kommen. 
Selbst wenn das Bike mit den oben genannten Änderungen 1 kg leichter sein sollte, es wäre rausgeworfenes Geld, denn mit 16 kg macht Touren fahren auch nicht wirklich Spaß. 

Verkauf den Bock und hole dir was leichteres.


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. September 2011)

hmm... an andere Laufräder hatte ich nicht gedacht da ich eine gewisse stabilität erhalten wollte. 

ich habe mit ausrüstungt ca 96kg.
Die speichen sollten 2,3er sapin sein. hab die laufräder bei poison bikes zusammen gestellt. die naben sind vorne novatec mit 20mm steckachse, hinten cmp mit 12mm steckachse. 

Ich bin mit den minion`s in 2,5  eigentlich sehr zufrieden. schwer sind sie, das stimmt. eventuell auf faltbare umrüsten?
 sind no tubes schlauchlose reifen?

da bill gates leider nicht zu meiner verwandschaft zählt, sollten sich die ausgaben in grenzen halten.

ein neues bike wollte ich nicht, da ich dieses mit viel herzblut aufgebaut  habe und wie gesagt sehr gern damit fahre. ich bin nur bei der umrüstung auf luftdämpfer etwas skeptisch da ich das ansprechverhalten der stahlfeder als echt angenehm empfinde. was meint ihr?


----------



## Poison.Martin (10. September 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> hmm... an andere Laufräder hatte ich nicht gedacht da ich eine gewisse stabilität erhalten wollte.
> 
> ich habe mit ausrüstungt ca 96kg.
> Die speichen sollten 2,3er sapin sein. hab die laufräder bei poison bikes zusammen gestellt. die naben sind vorne novatec mit 20mm steckachse, hinten cmp mit 12mm steckachse.
> ...



JaJa, das alte Problem.

Glaub mir, Laufräder bringen am meisten.
Auch wenn man von der Tuningmaßnahme meisten nur im CC und Marathon Bereich liest und hört, ist die Erkenntnis schon länger im Enduro-, FR- und DH-Sport bekannt.

Du möchtest ein Tourenfreundlicheres Curare.

Dann mache ich Dir jetzt im ersten Schritt einen kostengünstigen Vorschlag.

Du wechselst von den Maxxis Minion R mit ca. 1.180 g auf z.B. Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35" (756 g) und nimmst die Michelin Latex AV Schläuche.

Das macht bei Deinem Curare mindestens 1 kg (falls Du DH-Schläuche verwendest, sogar deutlich mehr).

Am Besten Du gibst mal ein Budget an und beschreibst möglichst genau den Einsatzzweck Deines tourenfreundlicheren Curares.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2011)

Ernstgemeinter Rat: vergiss es! 
Um das 







Rad wirklich sinnvoll zu erleichtern, insbes. wenn du darüber nachdenkst total überdimensonierte Speichen (in der Mitte dicke Speichen sind nicht stabiler als konifizierte!), Minion Draht (!) und einen Stahlfederdämpfer an Bord zu lassen ist alles andere nur Makulatur. Fahr es weiter und genieße den hohen Trainingseffekt. Außerdem hast du offensichtlich ordentlich was in das Farbkonzept gesteckt.
Ernsthafter Leichtbau würde bedeuten ALLES auszutauschen, weil du nix Leichtes verbaut hast. Leichte und stabile Räder gibt es auch, mein Freireiter (180/200 mm Federweg, Reverb, 2,4" Muddy Marys,...) hat z.B. zur Zeit (edit: 17.11.2011) nur 15,16 kg, ist aber kein Studentensonderangebot 
Teileliste hier, das Bild ist nicht aktuell)
Aber auch damit sind Touren heftig, mein Enduro-Fully (140/150 mm Federweg, Reverb, 2,4" Fat Albert) wiegt auch in stabilem Aufbau 12,8 kg, dass macht dann auf langen Touren richtig Spaß...


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. September 2011)

der wechsel auf luftfedern (gabel + dämpfer) ist in meinem "plan" schon eingefasst da ich gern was zum sperren und/oder absenken hätte. siehe oben. der reifen wechsel sollte kein problem sein. wenn es wirklich so effektiv ist werde ich das mit aufnehmen. welche laufräder wären den zu empfehlen? 
dann auch wieder mit stechachsen oder eher normale schnellspanner?
die laufräder sollten den ein oder anderen sprung btw drop auch schon aushalten bei meinem gewicht!

ein ernsthafter leichtbau sollte es nicht werden da ich sonnst wirklich was komplett anderes kaufen müsste. wenn ich mit meinen umbauten von meinen 17kg auf vielleicht 14 -14,5 kg kommen würde, wäre das schon ok (denke ich)...

@supasini: oh mann, was für ein bike! coooole sache!!!


----------



## supasini (10. September 2011)

Ok:
Reifen Fat Albert, evtl. Performance (billiger, aber gleich schwer und gar nicht so schlecht) mit Schwalbe SV14 (oder AV14) SchlÃ¤uchen: 2x770 g und 2x 135 g spart schon Ã¼ber ein Kilo!
DÃ¤mpfer bei bike-coponents gibt es den einfachen DT in 190er LÃ¤nge fÃ¼r 149 â¬ http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25396_M-210-Lockout-Daempfer-.html , dazu noch Buchsen. DÃ¼rfte sicher 300 g sparen, wenn nicht mehr.
Gabel: wÃ¼rde ich bei Coil bleiben, weil einfach Ã¼berragende Performance. Nimm ne Sektor Coil http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25676_Sektor-RL-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html spart fÃ¼r 300 â¬ 700-750 g gegenÃ¼ber deiner Domain. Oder fÃ¼r 340 â¬ die neue DualPosition, wenn du wirklich ne Absenkung brauchst.

dann hast du 2 kg gespart, alles weitere wird deutlich teurer!

p.s. - ne SLX-Kurbel 22-36-Bash hÃ¤tte ich evtl. noch da, auch ne Marta SL, aber die wird dir sicher zu filigran sein


----------



## Poison.Martin (10. September 2011)

Mhm, Leichtbau macht immer Sinn, sofern es nicht zu Leichtsinn wird.

Und wie ich schon schrieb, das erste Kilo an den Laufrädern ist die kostengünstigste und effektivste Maßnahme. Man sich sicher über die geeignete Reifenwahl je nach Einsatzbereich streiten.

Was die anderen Maßnahmen angeht, musst Du einfach mal die Hose wg. Budget runterlassen. So kann man effektiver abschätzen, welche Maßnahmen wg. Aufwand und Nutzen gewählt werden soll.


----------



## Kelchnase (10. September 2011)

Was ein toller Support !
Leichtbau macht immer Sinn 

Wieviel Kilo willst du denn einsparen, 4Kg sollten es ja wohl schon sein, und was du da investieren musst, denke ich, ist dir klar.
Also nimm die Hinweise vom Silent oder auch Supasini ernst und vergiss es !
Fahre es weiter (wie es ist) oder verkauf es und kauf dir direkt ein entsprechendes Bike.


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. September 2011)

vielen dank für die antworten. ich bin ehr fürs schrauben wie für einfach verkaufen und was neues. bin eben von ner stadttour zurückgekommen. ich will es auf jeden fall behalten. ich denk ich werd es so nach und nach umbauen. wegen dem budget, mal sehen was ich für meine teile noch bekommen kann. 
@supasini: vielen dank für die mühe. die gabel find ich seeeehr interesant! die könnte es werden. ich weis nur noch nicht was ich von dem dämpfer halten soll. einsatz bereich: cross mountain? what`s that? von den daten her liest er sich mal nicht schlecht. hmm... was hast du dir für die 2fach slx denn vorgestellt? hätt ne Raceface Evolve DH herzugeben! 
@poison.martin: welche laufräder würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (10. September 2011)

@POISON:MARTIN. was hälst du von denen?
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...r-MTB/Sets/SRAM-X9-Disc-Mavic-XM-317-Disc.htm
gewichtsangaben macht ihr keine?


----------



## PoliceCar (10. September 2011)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das liest sich so, als wenn jemand einen Dacia tunen wollte ... 
Wenn schon tunen, dann sollte das ein Auto mit einem gewissen Style sein ...

Und wenn es unbedingt ein neuer Laufradsatz sein soll, schau mal bei Rose rein. Die bieten ein schier endloses Sortiment und es werden fast alle Sonderwünsche erfüllt. Den perfekten Service will ich gar nicht weiter erwähnen ...

Du wirst aber nix von den neuen Laufrädern bemerken, zumindest bei Deinem Rad. Spar Dir das Geld. Es wird wieder deutlich früher dunkel. Hol Dir einfach 'ne Lupine für die Kohle. Da siehste immer wo das Geld geblieben ist und Deine Mitmenschen werden Dich mit einem breiten Dauergrinsen wahrnehmen.


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. September 2011)

ich kann dir irgendwie nicht folgen.... hast du dir eigentlich auch den anfang durchgelesen? die laufräder standen am anfang garnicht auf meiner liste. es geht mir allgemein darum mein rad bissl leichter und tourentauglicher zu machen.
 natürlich kann man auch nen dacia tunen, ich hab da sogar schon ein paar richtig gute gesehen. 
Und ich finde schon das mein bike style hat. und wenn es nur mir gefällt, soll mir auch recht sein.
back to topic...


----------



## supasini (11. September 2011)

Ok, du bist wild entschlossen.
Erster Schritt zum Leichtbau (Viel Arbeit und manchmal sehr ernÃ¼chternd): 
Rad zerlegen und alles auf ne Waage. Du brauchst die realen Gewichte der verbauten Teile.
Dann kannst du dir ne Liste machen, was sinnvoll zu ersetzen geht und welche Ersparnis in Gramm/â¬ du bekommst. Die Faustregel fÃ¼r echten Leichtbau ist ja 1 â¬/g, da bist du aber noch weit von entfernt: Clever gmacht kannst du fÃ¼r viel weniger Geldeinsatz ordentlich was sparen.
Bsp. Kurbel: ohne deine jetzige Kurbel zu wiegen macht es keinen Sinn, wenn du dir ne SLX-Kurbel kaufst. Die nackte Kurbel wiegt 595 g - keine 10g mehr als ne XT (XTR ist auch nur gut 70 g leichter!)
Bei der BestÃ¼ckung kannst du aber zwischen 740 (AlukettenblÃ¤tter, Syntace Grinder, XTR-Aluschrauben) und 919 (StahlblÃ¤tter und Schrauben, PC-Bash) landen. 
Nur ein Beispiel!
Die von dir ausgewÃ¤hlten LR wiegen sicher 2 kg, fÃ¼r rund 300 â¬ sind da auch schnell mal 250 g weniger drin.
Also: wenn du's ernst meinst: Rad zerlegen und wiegen!

GrundsÃ¤tzlich bleibe ich aber bei den von mir gemachten Aussagen: 
- das Rad als ganzes ist zu schwer - alle Teile!
- an den Reifen kannst du am schnellsten und billigsten sparen
- LaufrÃ¤der unbedingt wiegen, bevor du was dran machst
- Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer sind sackschwer und relativ preiswert zu ersetzen, insbes. die Gabel!
- der Rahmen ist sicher auch zu schwer (hab was von 3700 g gefunden!), eine Uralt-Geometrie (mind. von 2004, wahrscheinlich Ã¤lter) und Einfachst-Technik. Allein der Wunsch nach BlockiermÃ¶glichkeit zeigt, dass das Rad nicht mehr Up-to-date ist: bei 140/150 mm Federweg und modernen Konzepten brauchst du heute weder Lockout noch Plattform. Kein Wunder, dass es den Rahmen nicht mehr gibt! Es ist wirklich die Frage, ob sich das lohnt.

Lieber fahren und sparen, verschlissene Teile ersetzen und/oder ein richtiges (im Sinne von: zu deinene geÃ¤nderten Anforderungen passend) Rad kaufen.


----------



## GT-IDriver (11. September 2011)

wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden wüde meins zu verkaufen um sich nach was anderem umzuschauen. was könnte ich dafür noch bekommen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. September 2011)

Moin Curare wiegt mit Sektor SoloAir und Manitou Swinger Air X4 und Variostütze irgendwas um die 15kg. Laufräder sollten vermutlich ca. 2200g oder so wiegen, keine Ahnung. Reifen fahr ich Rubberqueen und Mountainking in 2.4".
Ich komm damit klar, der Rahmen ist halt mächtig massiv. Ich werde vermutlich noch in Laufräder mit breiteren Felgen (z.B. von Superstar-Components) und variablen Naben investieren, wenn die 200g sparen wäre das ok. Wenn ich wirklich Gewicht sparen will ersetze ich nächtes Jahr den Rahmen durch nen Nukeproof Mega oder so. Das Curare war halt der günstigste Weg um in den Gravitiysektor reinschnuppern zu können und jetzt muss erstmal ein BigBike bezahlt werden. 
Deshalb nehm ich das Mehrgewicht erstmal als Trainingseffekt hin, und wenn mir was interessantes über den Weg läuft wird getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (12. September 2011)

ja, das hört sich mal ganz vernünftig an. und du hast ja auch ähnliches drin, wie ich vor habe. sektor, luftdämpfer... mit den felgen selbst bin ich noch unschlüssig. 15kg wären, denk ich, für den anfang mal ok...


----------



## GT-IDriver (17. September 2011)

So, hier das ergebniss meiner Recherge (<--Hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben!). ich denke so wird es nachdem winter aussehen:


gabel: Rock shox domain 302    (mit Steckachse)        2870g 
rock shox sektor rl coil qr20                                2248g--         622g     

dämpfer: Fox vanilla rc                                            378g
dt swiss m210                                                  225g       153g

Kurbel: raceFrace Evolve DH    (mit KB)                 1160g
shimano slx                                                    950g --      210g                                                   

Lenker: Spank Royala Bar     (700mm, 31,8)              390g 
pro frs dh os                                                  295g         --95g

Vorbau: spank Royala Stem                                  190g
kore race                                                      115g          75g

Steuersatz: fsa the pig dh pro                              176g
FSA - Orbit MX                                               96g         80g

Stütze: Brave Airbase              (31,6)                   275g
kore race                                                      205g --            70g

reifen: maxxis minion dh f 2,5                                 1100g x2
michelin wildgrip`r 2.25                                       690g --        410g x2
schwalbe nobby nic evo                                      595g --       505g x2

schläuche: schwalbe av 2.5                                     190g
ilght                                                                130g          --60g x2

Schaltwerk: sram x5                                     282g
sram x7                                                        235g --        47g       


                                                           ersparniss 2482g

....das heisst, mein bock wäre dann bei ca 14,3 kg. sollte ok sein und tourenfreundlicher.


----------



## supasini (17. September 2011)

hört sich gut an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2011)

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und ersetze den NobbyNix durch z.B. eine RubberQueen in 2.4 vorne und 2.2 hinten, oder wie ich es fahre mit einem Mountainking hinten. Du willst das Teil vermutlich trotz erleichterung noch halbwegs standesgemäss bewegen 
achja, natürlich mit BlackChili, die anderen taugen auch nix.


----------



## octane1967 (30. September 2011)

Erfahrungsgemäß kommst du mit dem Rahmen (ich habe ihn im Kraftstoff E1) im XC-Trim auf ca. 14,6 kg (inkl. Pedale, also wirklich fahrfertig), im DH-Trim auf ca. 16 kg. Den großen Brocken machen die Reifen, gefolgt von den Laufrädern (deine dürften so ziemlich genau 2300g wiegen) - dann kommt lange nix.

Seit 2 Jahren bin ich mit der schweren alten Suntour XC Pro TAD Gabel (mit Stahlfeder-Tuning ca. 2500g) bei 15 kg: RH 19", Hope Pro II mit Sun Equalizer29, FatAlbert Performance 2.4, Leichtschläuche mit 130g, ein 680mm Rizerbar mit 260g, Roox-Vorbau. Luftdämpfer auf 30% SAG und gut isses.

Laufräder und Reifen kosten dich ca. 400, eine Revelation mit 1800g nochmals das Selbe und die spürst du weniger.


----------



## GT-IDriver (3. Oktober 2011)

an den reifen bin ich jetzt dran. nen anderen vorbau und ne slx kurbel hab ich schon geholt. auch beim dämpfer bin ich gerade auf der suche. die gabel wird zuletzt getauscht, kostentechnisch.... laufräder werde ich erstmal behalten.....


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> an den reifen bin ich jetzt dran. nen anderen vorbau und ne slx kurbel hab ich schon geholt. auch beim dämpfer bin ich gerade auf der suche. die gabel wird zuletzt getauscht, kostentechnisch.... laufräder werde ich erstmal behalten.....



*Versuchs mal mit einem Manituo Radium RL oder Rock Shox Monarch A oder B Tune.
Finger weg vom Nobby...rutsch nur. Wenn Rubber Queen dann 2.4 ( nass / trocken Gripp) die 2.2 finde ich etwas zu schmal oder die Trailstar Mischung von Schwalbe*


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mir mittlerweile die minion in 2.35 faltbar geholt, da ich mit der drahtversion voll zufrieden war. Allein da hab ich auch schon fast 900g gespart. (kleinvieh macht auch mist). nun überlege ich ob ich mir mal latexschläuche zulegen soll. nochmal -100g pro rad. beim dämpfer wird es entweder nen fox rp oder nen rs monarch. mal schauen was sich so anbietet. würd es halt am liebsten erstmal probefahren.....


----------



## octane1967 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit ein wenig detektivischer Suche kannst du in der Bucht noch gute alte Manitou Swinger Air SPV für wenig Geld finden. Ich habe einen 2005er seit 2007 drinnen, gelegentlich schraube ich die Ventileinsätze raus und lasse 1-2 Tropfen synthetisches Kugellageröl reinlaufen, damit er innen benetzt ist. Sonst kein Service. 10,5 bis 11 bar Hauptkammer, 5 bar SPV und passt für meine 80 kg.

Mit Latexschläuchen habe ich keine Erfahrung, da meine 130g-Schläuche pannenfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Wolfobert (23. Oktober 2011)

Latexschläuche:
Hatte ich mal montiert, den Unterschied hat man gespürt, aber dafür musste ich alle 2-3 Tage Luftnachpumpen. Das hat mich auf Dauer genervt, wenn ich mal schnell wohin wollte und beim Losfahren merkte, das erst mal wieder Pumpen angesagt war. Darum sind sie wieder rausgeflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (23. Oktober 2011)

ist das bei latxschläuchen so das sie dauernd luft verlieren? kann man latexschläuche auch flicken?


----------



## darkbiker90 (23. Oktober 2011)

Latexschläuche kann man problemlos flicken. Wenn man denn das Loch findet... 

Hatte jetzt schon einige Male das Problem, dass meine Latexschläuche irgendwo ein Loch haben, dieses aber durch die Flexibilität des Materials nicht allzu sehr zum Tragen kommt. Sprich: Der Schlauch hat jeweils 1-1,5h die Luft gehalten, bzw. hatte nach dieser Zeit nur noch ein bar drauf, sodass man spätestens da hätte nachpumpen  müssen. 

Selbst unter Wasser kann man es nur mit Glück ausmachen, wenn ganz langsam immer mal eine einzelne Blase irgendwo aufsteigt. Is natürlich ein Vorteil, wenn man auf Tour, einen kleinen (!) Durchstich hat und noch eine Weile weiter fahren kann, doof aber wenn man das ganze dann doch mal flicken muss. Durchschläge ließen sich dagegen immer gut ausmachen und flicken. 

Im Zweifelsfalle kann man einen defekten Schlauch auch zu Flicken zerschneiden, da Latex vulkanisiert und somit auf Schläuchen klebt (schon mehrfach angewandt, klappt prima). 

Eventuell wäre Caffelatex (Latex kompatible Dichtmilch, normale löst den Schlauch auf) was um ein Loch wieder dicht zu kriegen, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Wolfobert (23. Oktober 2011)

Latexschläuche:



Also bei mir waren es keine Löcher, ich hatte in beiden Reifen Latex drin und sie verloren beide gleichmäßig Luft, von Anfang an. Die Schläuche waren grün, Marke weiß ich nicht mehr, was bekanntes auf jeden Fall.
Ich hatte mir, als sich der ständige Luftverlust herausstellt, auch  überlegt, mit Milch diesen Nachteil auszugleichen, aber mit der Milch  wäre der Gewichtsvorteil ja wieder dahin gewesen, darum entschied ich  mich gegen die Dinger.
Angeblich sollen sich Latexschläuche nicht so schnell ein Loch einfangen, also pannensicherer sein.
Also muss einfach jeder für sich die Entscheidung treffen. Wer mit dem Bike als reines Sportgerät nur planmäßig , z.B. am Wochenende, auf Piste geht, kann sich darauf einstellen und pumpt vorher planmäßig auf. 
Ich wollte eben auch mal mit meinen Kindern spontan mal ne Runde um den Block fahren oder Sonntag früh schnell zum Bäcker und da hat es eben genervt.


----------



## darkbiker90 (23. Oktober 2011)

Luftverlust ist aber normal, so über einen Tag 0,2-0,3bar. Also Aufpumpen vor jeder Tour, aber stimmt schon, kann recht nervig sein. Ich hab aber mit normalen Schläuchen schon meist vor jeder Tour den Luftdruck nochmal kontrolliert/korrigiert von daher war das für mich kein Problem, das mit den Löchern aber schon. 

Da dies bei mir aber nur ungefähr einmal im Jahr auftritt (fahre die Latexschläuche im Trainings-MTB, also rund 6000km im Jahr) und ich die ''defekten'' Schläuche dann noch als Flicken oder Ersatzschlauch auf Tour nutzen kann, verwende ich sie weiter. Gewicht ist bei mir auch nicht ausschlaggebend für die Verwendung, eher der Widerstand gegen Durchschläge und der bessere Rollwiderstand. 

Muss nunmal jeder für sich entscheiden was er mag, man kann halt keine pauschale ''die sind gut'', oder ''die sind Mist'' Empfehlung geben. So, jetzt aber genug von Latex, geht ja um das Curare (und da hab ich leider zu wenig Erfahrung im Freeride/AM-Sektor um mitreden zu können *duckundweg*)...


----------



## GT-IDriver (23. Oktober 2011)

ok, schonmal danke für die infos. weiters ersparniss: ca. 250g durch den wechsel von grimeca system 12 auf avid juicy 5.
bisher erleichtert:
900g durch andere reifen. minion falt,
400g durch andere kurbel. slx,
250g durch andere bremsen. avid juicy 5,
macht ca. 1,5kg und es geht weiter.....


----------



## octane1967 (24. Oktober 2011)

Schade um die Grimeca! Ich habe auf mein E1 eine neu erstandene XT aus 2002 (BR-M755 mit Stahlflex, also eine umgelabelte Grimeca) DRAUFgebaut. Spitzenbremse. 

Und mit einem Luftdämpfer solltest du weit mehr als 300 g verlieren - mit Feder haben die Stahlfeder-Dämpfer knapp unter einem Kilo. Nach diesem Tausch knackst du die 15 kg-Grenze. Mit der richtigen Gabel kannst du 1 kg auf einen Schlag runterreissen und bist bei rund 14 kg. Und vermutlich bei Gesamtinvestitionen von 2000 bis 2400 EUR ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Oktober 2011)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Schade um die Grimeca! Ich habe auf mein E1 eine neu erstandene XT aus 2002 (BR-M755 mit Stahlflex, also eine umgelabelte Grimeca) DRAUFgebaut. Spitzenbremse.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. saugeile bremse, fahre die gleiche mit koolstop belägen und 203mm scheibe.

was schöneres hat shimano nie wieder gefertigt.


----------



## GT-IDriver (24. Oktober 2011)

ja, eigentlich war ich mit der grimeca auch relativ zufrieden, ich werd sie mir mal aufheben.... am dämpfer werd ich ca.600g sparen, an der gabel ebenso...


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2011)

Latex:
die grünen sind von Michelin (Conti ist orange)
Latex ist nicht leichter als leichte Butyl-Schläuche
meine im Race-Bike wiegen knapp 130 g, der Schwalbe Xlight SV14 wiegt ebenfalls ca. 130 g.
Einen Gewichtwvorteil gibt es nur gegenüber sackschweren Standardschläuchen (180 g), die braucht aber eh niemand 
LAtex verliert IMMER Luft - das Zeuch ist halt nicht dicht wie Butyl.
Warum dann Latex? - es gibt zwei Vorteile:

1. Latexschläuche sind deutlich elastischer, ein Durchstich kommt nicht so schnell vor.
(bei Snakebites nach meiner Erfahrung kein Vorteil)
2. Latexschläuche verringern den Rollwiderstand um ein paar Watt.

Im Endeffekt für den Normaluser: sinnfrei, aber schön, wenn man sie drin hat, ist ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (27. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt für den Normaluser: sinnfrei, aber schön, wenn man sie drin hat, ist ein gutes Gefühl


 
So isses! Wobei latexbeschlauchte Reifen schon einen eigenen *"Abrollsound"* haben ... Die hören sich ein bißchen so an, als wenn man gegen einen prall aufgepumpten Luftballon klopft. 
Meinen Ausflug in die Latexlandschaft habe ich bald wieder beendet. _(Bin ja auch verheiratet ... )_
Ansonsten: *SV14 rulez*.


----------



## zoomer (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde Deine Laufräder behalten und einfach einen günstigen, relativ normalen
Zweitlaufradsatz, mit leichten "normalen" Reifen (z.B. RaRa HR, NoNi VR) als
Tourensatz holen.
Dann merkt man deutlicher, wie leicht man beschleunigen kann, und fürs Grobe
hast Du dann immer noch einen kompromisslosen Laufradsatz.

Grad weil das Farbkonzept so schön aufgeht.


----------



## Aragonion (17. November 2011)

Hab das Teil auch schon vor längerem mal etwas abgespeckt da Ich nur Tourig unterwegs bin  :

1.) Amoeba Scud  DH oder Borla wahr drin von 450g den Ich durch einen etwa 300g "leichten" Sixpackracing Leader-SL DH = -150g

Deiner ist mit 390g auch relativ Schwer. 

2.) Die schweren Big Bettys durch Nobby Nics macht 900 vs 550g rum = 350g weniger x2 = 700g

Kammen aber auch wieder 400g durch die Kettenführung und den Sofa Sattel drauf so das Ich der Zeit bei etwa 13,45 Kilo bin nach modifizierten Werksangaben.

Denke die schwere Sattelstütze Amoeba Vitra mit  280g währe als nächstes ein guter Punkt für 100g aber dann ist alles andere in Relation zu den Kosten Sinnbefreit 

Ist aber auch nicht so extrem wie deine 17 Kilo da Ich die Top Ausstaatung hab für damals 1850,00 Euro rum mit 13,9 Kilo Werksangabe die einfach Touriger wahr.


----------



## GT-IDriver (19. November 2011)

sooo, bei mir hat sich auch ein bissl was getan.... neuer lenker: reverse loud & dirty 10mm breiter und ca. 130g leichter als mein spank. heute angekommen, ein x0 schaltwerk. auch nochmal 100g leichter als mein x5. und auf meinen bestellten dämpfer warte ich auch noch. laut angaben düfte der auch ca.700g leichter sein als mein aktueller. wäre dann rein rechnerisch auf knapp unter 14kg. dann nur noch ne andere gabel ( nochmals - 700g) und die metamorphose ist abgeschlossen...


----------



## GT-IDriver (19. November 2011)

bisher erleichtert:
900g durch andere reifen. minion falt,
400g durch andere kurbel. slx,
250g durch andere bremsen. avid juicy 5,
100g durch anderes schaltwerk x0
130g durch anderen lenker reverse
700g durch dämpfer fox rl
macht zusammen 17kg-ca.2,5kg=ca.14,5kg.
und preislich liege ich zusammen bei nicht ganz 400euros.


----------



## Aragonion (19. November 2011)

Für 1300 Euro könnt Ich auch auf rund 12,00 Kilo rum runter wenn Ich die Gabel, die Laufräder und die Sattelstütze ersetze, aber das hat für Mich keine Relation mehr.

Past so wie es ist 
Ist ja bald eh wieder 600g rum schwerer wenn die 2,35 Zoll Ice Spiker drauf kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (3. Dezember 2011)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Past so wie es ist
> Ist ja bald eh wieder 600g rum schwerer wenn die 2,35 Zoll Ice Spiker drauf kommen.



hehe - bin schon gespannt, wanns losgeht 

Laufräder würd ich dir auch empfehlen. hope hops oder selber bauen. bei crc für ~65 ztr flow und bei cnc-bike die 4in1 novatec ~ 95 + sapim race/laser + alunippel. schöner breiter laufradsatz unsiveral umbaubau und mit ~1800g wieder etwas leichter mit der option auf tubeless


----------



## Aragonion (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Mavic Crosslines müsten bei Mir etwa 2025g wiegen was die Laufräder angeht.
Auch nicht so die Revulution da 225g "nur" runter.


----------



## Felger (11. Dezember 2011)

naja - im regelfall sind die crosslines schwerer - und flow gehen tubeless - und sind breiter! aber hast dich ja eh schon dagegen entschieden


----------

